# My next project.



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I will let CruzeTalk decide my next modification its going to be visual.

1. 2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze Couture RS Look Side Skirts - 2 Piece : Amazon.com : Automotive








2. Amazon.com: 2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze OEM Complete Fog Lamp Kit by GM 95903470: Automotive








3.Euro Style Rally Stripe Kit 1 for Chevrolet Cruze But in red instead of black to match my car.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Call me crazy. But get that rally strip...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This was supposed to be a pole lol don't know what happened.

But I have some damage on my passenger side side skirt is the only reason why I need the side skirts and fog lights are not a necessity but nice to have. I love the Rally strip and its $300 installed.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

How bad is the damage? If it is REAL noticeable, fix it. Then get the rally strip.

The fogs are also nice, and do give it an extra look, but you can leave that for last... Add the poll.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Only noticible when clean I think I'm going side skirts then stripe but just wanted yalls opinion 


Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

what happened to the stripe that went down the front & back bumpers?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> what happened to the stripe that went down the front & back bumpers?


It will be that one I just couldn't find the original picture.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> It will be that one I just couldn't find the original picture.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Cool

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Found the original rally strip picture.


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Do the side skirts come painted as well?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Found the original rally strip picture.
> View attachment 29858


That's the one. Where did you find it at?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

